# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  SHBA-të, po humbin statusin si superfuqi financiare

## RaPSouL

Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk do të jenë më superfuqi financiare në botë, ka deklaruar ministri gjerman i financave Peer Shtajnbryk.

Kriza globale bankare sipas do të sjellë ndryshime të thella në sistemin financiar botëror dhe do të frenojë zhvillimin e ekonomisë. "Bota nuk do të bëhet më siç ka qenë para krizës", tha Shtajnbryk të enjten në një deklaratë qeveritare para parlamentit.

Ai foli për një tërmet, si pasojë e të cilit SHBA-të do ta humbasin statusin e tyre si suëerfuqi e sistemit financiar botëror.

SHBA-të duhet të pranojnë rregulla më strikte të kontrollit të tregut.

Ministri gjerman i financave tha se kriza është amerikane dhe do ishte e pamençur nga ana e Gjermanisë të ofronte një plan ndihme si ai i Washingtonit për Wall Street.

Kriza e tregut financiar është në radhë të parë një problem amerikan dhe shkaku i krizës është një ekzagjerim i "papërgjegjshëm" i parimit të tregut të lirë dhe të pafrenuar, tha Shtajnbryku duke shtuar se "Ky sistem jo i rregulluar sa duhet po shkatërrohet". 


_Telegrafi_


Shprehni mendimet tuaja reth kesaj ceshtje ose krize qe po i kercenohet jo vetem SHBA-ve po gjithe botes, do te ndodhe nje gje tille?


Rapsoul

----------


## RaPSouL

Ja edhe nje deklarat e Obames para mediave reth problemit te parashtruar me lart.

*Shikoni videon ketu.*

----------


## selina_21

> Ja edhe nje deklarat e Obames para mediave reth problemit te parashtruar me lart.
> 
> *Shikoni videon ketu.*



 :i terbuar:  Mo Kushtim .
Lere se na ka ikur truni fare.

SHBA ishte nummber one now is going down .
We gonne be up soon dont you worry man.

----------


## Jack Watson

ShBA akoma është në majë, dhe gjithashtu s'ka për ta gjet edhe kësaj rradhe.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## E=mc²

> Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk do të jenë më superfuqi financiare në botë, ka deklaruar ministri gjerman i financave Peer Shtajnbryk.
> 
> Kriza globale bankare sipas do të sjellë ndryshime të thella në sistemin financiar botëror dhe do të frenojë zhvillimin e ekonomisë. "Bota nuk do të bëhet më siç ka qenë para krizës", tha Shtajnbryk të enjten në një deklaratë qeveritare para parlamentit.
> 
> Ai foli për një tërmet, si pasojë e të cilit SHBA-të do ta humbasin statusin e tyre si suëerfuqi e sistemit financiar botëror.
> 
> SHBA-të duhet të pranojnë rregulla më strikte të kontrollit të tregut.
> 
> Ministri gjerman i financave tha se kriza është amerikane dhe do ishte e pamençur nga ana e Gjermanisë të ofronte një plan ndihme si ai i Washingtonit për Wall Street.
> ...


po per zotin sa i besoni dhe ju lojrat qe ajo ben mo shoku ajo po e dobeson kastole mvet veten e saj ose po ben te tjeret te mendojne se ajo po dobesohet qe ti largohen njerzit kerkeses per te shku andej se e kane mbyt emigrantet e paligjshem derisa te largoje nje pjese te mire te tyre nuk i gihet ca mund te kene zbulu per te ruajt kufirin nga emigrantet e paligjshem dhe deri atehere ose po dobeson vetveten ose po i ben te tjeret te mendojne se po dobesohet ohu ate e drejtojne te gjithe kokat e botes te gjithe njerzit me te mire te cdo fushe po mbledh dhe i ka mbledh

----------


## derjansi

o shoke e shoqe 

amerika asht amerike mos ia qani hallin

po kur fol ne gjermania qe amerika e ndertoi prej themelesh lol

----------


## King_Arthur

*Bush doli ne nje deklarate per shtyp dhe tha qe amerika eshte ne krize financiare , dhe ekonomia ne amerike po bie shume , biznese te ndryshme po falimentojne , cmimi i shtepive ka rene ndjeshem .*

----------


## TikTak

iku ene wamu falimentoj. derjanso kush e ka rradhen tani daje hahahahahahaha

----------


## Qyfyre

Kjo qe po ndodh tani eshte nje krize ekonomike, por besoj se do kaloje. Faji eshte i bankave qe kane dhene kredi me vend e pavend dhe jam mese dakort me propozimet per ti vene kushte atij planit 700 miliardesh qe fajtoret mos te vazhdojne te marrin rroga miliona dollareshe dhe mos te jete thjesht dhurate per bankat kjo shume parash.

----------


## TikTak

ky osht komplet deshtim i sektorit privat. ene shteti po i fut non sqetull se ato jon vet shteti hahahahahaha

po qi kjo do nodhte se lute as topi. u rriten cmimet e shpive 50% ne 4 vjet. ky osht kulmi

un e kom ble shpin per i cop buk para 8 vjetsh ene vjet ajo shpi vlete 5 fishin

----------


## derjansi

> iku ene wamu falimentoj. derjanso kush e ka rradhen tani daje hahahahahahaha


iku wamuja lol 

i will miss the comercials with the black guy lol and the old fat white bankers lol ahahahahahaha

----------


## Sa Kot

Bankat po fillojne te falimentojne...pritet qe te kete shume falimentime, sidomos nqs 700 bilionshi nuk kalohet.

Megjithate, edhe ai nuk ka shume siguri!

Sistemoni paret ku i keni ku s'i keni kalamaja se po plas peshku si ne kohen e fajdeve! Kshu filluan edhe te ne, he se po kalon, he se eshte thjeshte nje faze, he se vetem firmat e vogla do falimentojne, jo te medhajat.

Vec kur ngelen robt pa pare!

----------


## land

o sa kot silli leket ke un,i ke te sigurta :perqeshje:

----------


## Sa Kot

> o sa kot silli leket ke un,i ke te sigurta


Me ket qe na ndodhi edhe ktu ne Amerike, s'i kam me besim as vetes.  :sarkastik:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

wall st. u kolaps njehere nga vitet 20 , por atehere ishin taksat e gjermaneve te shkrete qe e ngriten prape wall st . tani amerika ska nga i  merr me keto pare , edhe fillon me deklarata qarramane duke i lyp botes 700 miliardeshen per ta shpetuar nga kriza. ksaj rradhe bota si ka me borxhe amerikes , sic i kishte gjermani west=it me humbjen e luftes se pare boterore. 

ec me tmira edhe usa. every empire is destined to fall . 
usa nuk eshte as  e para e as e fundit. 
kina ,rusia dhe india po hyn ne vallen e superfuqive tani. 
europa edhe pse e bashkuar tani, nuk ka pasuri natyrale te mjaftueshme per te perballuar konsumatoret .keshtuqe edhe europianet jane te detyruar te lypin. 

hajd me shnet edhe west=it se shume e zgjati. 

e ka rradhen azia nje tash  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HoLd*Em

Duhen vendosur ligje te reja per te investiguar abuzuesit, qe nga brokerat me te thjeshte deri te CEO-te qe kane marre miliona. Nqs verifikohen abuzimet atehere kthimi i parave dhe vendosja e gjobave do ishin prioriteti nr. 1. 
Eshte gjynah qe populli i thjeshte a ka vuajtur me shume kete krize, dhe populli i thjeshte do vuaje dhe rrugezgjidhjen 700 miliardshe ndersa milioneret e Wall Street i ke neper jahtet e tyre duke pire kristal.

----------


## Sa Kot

> Duhen vendosur ligje te reja per te investiguar abuzuesit, qe nga brokerat me te thjeshte deri te CEO-te qe kane marre miliona. Nqs verifikohen abuzimet atehere kthimi i parave dhe vendosja e gjobave do ishin prioriteti nr. 1. 
> Eshte gjynah qe populli i thjeshte a ka vuajtur me shume kete krize, dhe populli i thjeshte do vuaje dhe rrugezgjidhjen 700 miliardshe ndersa milioneret e Wall Street i ke neper jahtet e tyre duke pire kristal.


Nuk po e shijojne, mos u be merak.

Askush nuk arrin ta shijoje kete lloj pislliku, edhe ata qe dehen me te. Po c'ti besh qe duhet te na prishin pune ne pleshtave deri sa ta marrin vesh qe parajsa nuk eshte ajo qe kane ndertuar ne kurrizin tone.

Une gjithmone e kam thene qe ekonomistat jane gjenijte me budallej ne bote.

----------


## Qyfyre

iku dhe Wachovia. U ble nga Citigroup per $2.16 miliard

----------


## ^SHIU^

Wamu iku. Sot iku dhe Wachovia. Assetet u blene nga Citi. Kush e ka rradhen tani? Mendoj se ai projekligji i 700 billion dollare duhet te aprovohet. E di qe shume njerez jane kunder sepse mendojne se kriza ka goditur wall st dhe ata duhet ta vuajne dhe jo te perdoren leket e taksapaguesve. Krizen nuk e kemi ndje akoma po kur te ndodhi ndonje dite me vajt ke bankomati dhe mos kete me lek per te terheq si i bohet hallit.

----------


## TikTak

billi prej 700 billion u hudh posht.

----------

